# Wake Over LAN please help



## spi007 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm trying to do a WOL packet.
But I need a static IP to do so, and my service provider gives me a dynamic IP. I'm wondering if there is an easy free way to either get a static IP, spoff a static IP, or just successfully do a WOL packet with a dynamic IP?

please help.
thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you looked into services like DynDNS, they map a static URL to your dynamic IP address. I use this to find my system to access using the FTP server.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

As a note, since some people are unaware/forget, please remember when using DynDNS to install and run the DynDNS Update Client. The free dynamic DNS service has an automatic expiry of 30 days, and the update client (if kept running) will prevent it from expiring. It's incredibly tiny, takes almost no resources, and can simply be kept running as a background service on your computer. Once in a while it will poke DynDNS and basically say "Hey! I'm still using it! Don't expire!". Make sure to have the client running on the computer which is actually using the service, in this case your PC with the WOL capability.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the client can be on any machine that regularly gets booted. I have it on one machine and I had my FTP server on a different machine for a long time. Now, my FTP server is my D-Link DNS-323 NAS disk, I still run the updater on the same machine. Since it's updating the pointer to the public IP address, any machine that shares that address (any machine behind the same router) will work just fine for the updater.


----------



## spi007 (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the help guys, i'll try this out and let you know if it works!


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

My apologies on the vagueness. The reason why I stated the recipient machine was because, and this has happened, you do not want the updater to run on the machine you're are remotely connecting from (eg. your laptop). You want it somewhere on the _network behind the router_.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Cellus said:


> My apologies on the vagueness. The reason why I stated the recipient machine was because, and this has happened, you do not want the updater to run on the machine you're are remotely connecting from (eg. your laptop). You want it somewhere on the _network behind the router_.


Well, that's certainly correct! :grin:


----------

